# A Little Tooling Score/gloat



## Bellwether (Nov 2, 2015)

I've been on the look out for a larger vice and a more sturdy rotary table and found a pallet full of tooling on Ebay for under $700 with local pickup only. It consisted of a 10' Yuasa rotary table, 6" jet rotary table, Kurt D60 vise, magnetic chuck, dividing head, arbor press, x-y table, and a random lathe tailstock, possibly logan. All of the items had been well neglected and had heavy surface rust on the exposed metal parts, but all were fully functional after some heavy rust and gunk removal. I had time over the weekend to fully clean up the vise and repaint it. it turned out pretty good, I think, now on to clean up the big rotary table. One the I did notice is that the MT3 insert is missing from the center of it. It looks like I'll have to contact Yuasa to get a new one since I haven't been able to find one anywhere else.


----------



## AaronD (Nov 3, 2015)

Score big time. I'm sure by cleaning up and selling a few unwanted items you can even re-coup some of that $700. 

My 8" Yuasa copy rotary table does not have a taper bore, rather a smooth ground ID, of unknown size at the moment.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice score. Now you need a surface grinder to put that Walker on.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice wish the rust gods would send some my way.  The tools look great oh well the old ones need work but if you set outside and weren't covered you would look as bad. Like the others you did good. Resell the stuff you don't need bet you can get half or better back . Good luck


----------



## Bellwether (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks, guys. the vise in now working perfectly and I'll be making a new handle for the big rotary table today. The vise was the worst off of them all and I'm really happy with how it came out so everything else ought to be no problemo! Wait, the dividing head is pretty rough, maybe I'll work on that today. In any case, I have my work cut out for me. I'm not sure that I want to sell any of this stuff, but I will be selling my 4" Wilton mill vise and my 6" Benchmaster rotary table.


----------



## dlane (Nov 12, 2015)

Full size pics would of been nice , thumbnails no good


----------



## planeflyer21 (Nov 12, 2015)

dlane said:


> Full size pics would of been nice , thumbnails no good



Are you not able to click on the thumbnail pics, which then make the photo expand into a very large photo?  That's what works for me anyway.


----------



## dlane (Nov 12, 2015)

Not with this new software, thumbnail pics take on average  3 min to go large if at all.
The old software would load thumbnails much faster, also other forum sites load thumbnails good.


----------



## planeflyer21 (Nov 12, 2015)

I too get that sometimes here...takes many minutes for a thumbnail to enlarge.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Nov 12, 2015)

It took my system 85 seconds to load the pictures. If you'd reduce them to 72 dots per inch (DPI) and 8 inches wide, they'd open in a flash.


----------



## Bellwether (Nov 14, 2015)

Interesting, pictures always open just fine for me. Here are some bigger pictures for you...


----------



## rr12267 (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice score, if you do decide to sell the BM rotary table I would be interested in it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tmarks11 (Nov 15, 2015)

Now all you need to do is buy a surface grinder as an accessory for you magnetic chuck so you can clean it up right....


----------



## dlane (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks. Didn't take an hour to see pics that time , I'm kinda local and get up that way often , been looking for a decent RT if one comes up pm me thanks again.


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 1, 2018)

One of the best deals there was that 1/2 vise mounted on your X Y table.To bad you did not get the other half... I have one like that. It's the best.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 1, 2018)

That type vise came with my planer in my avitar to left. Been around a long time .


----------

